# Info On Salt



## Sheppard

Hey everyone, I came across this little article on another forum with some really good information about salt in the Freshwater aquarium.
It's worth a glance if you're interested.









Salt Info


----------



## MR.FREEZ

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=salt


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Sheppard said:


> Hey everyone, I came across this little article on another forum with some really good information about salt in the Freshwater aquarium.
> It's worth a glance if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Info
> [snapback]1177268[/snapback]​


There is actually some mis-information in that article. Salt will not work against flukes and most gill parasites.


----------



## shocker45

okay, so should we be using salt all the time or no?

i just do the 1 teaspoon for 10 gallon thing when i do a water change, and i so should i quit doing that unless something is wrong?


----------



## DonD

No, there is absolutely no need whatsoever to use salt in a FW tank all the time. As was pointed out in the Ofish article, fish have managed to evolve to live in their water quite nicely. They have been doing it ohhhh 500 million years. (Paleontological note, fish first became abundant in the Devonian period, about 500 mya) FW fish evolved to live in exactly that, fresh water.


----------



## shocker45

so how do you know when you are supposed to use salt?


----------



## DonD

As it said in both articles, use it as a med to treat certain problems like ick or wounds. They pretty much covered between the two articles.


----------



## Uncle Rico

If you are using RO/DI water then do you need to add some salt for the trace elements? I use peat moss in my tank but I don't know whether that gives the water the nutrients and elements it needs. Is there something I should add to my water like salt, or should I mix in a certain amount of tap water (my city's tap water is very hard, 26 dH.


----------



## DonD

I have always used straight tap water to reconstitute water that I de ionize for soft water fish. You can experiment in a one or two gallon bucket with the proportions to get the water where you need it. Unless you are keeping fish like wild caught Discus or Angels, you dont want your KH terribly low. 5-6dKH is a good level to aim for for most farm bred soft water fish.


----------

